
Debian May Need to Re-Evaluate Its Interest in “Init System Diversity” - watchdogtimer
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Debian-Init-Diversity-Question
======
goatinaboat
The systemd developers don’t care about being compatible with anyone else
(including their past selves) and are paid a full-time salary to make breaking
changes, ermmm I mean work on, systemd. This is a battle that part-time
volunteers cannot win. Or rather the only winning move is not to play.

------
FerretFred
I miss rc.local

Just came here to say that... _sniff_

~~~
CogitoCogito
You just scared me so I just checked and /etc/rc.local exists and works on my
debian box which is running debian 10 with systemd...so what do you mean
exactly by saying you miss it?

